# One or two eggs - That is the question?



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Not posted for a while on FF, haven't needed to so much after Jack was born and keeping me so busy.

I have a question though

My husband and I are thinking about going back for another try with our frozen eggs at IVIB.  We have 8 eggs left but only really want one child more.  Does anyone know if we can request just to have one embryo put back instead of the standard two?

I know that putting two back would give us a greater chance of a pregnancy but we don't know if we could cope with twins and a toddler at our age.

Has anyone requested only to have one embyro put back?
We know that it would be more expensive to have indidvidual gos if not successful on our first attempt but would prefer to do it that way and take our chances as we have 8 eggs to play with.

Any advice, thoughts would be helpful?

Odettexx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've no experience of having treatment abroad but I can't see any reason why shouldn't be able to have SET if that is what you want....they can't force you to have 2 embryos transferred...it's your choice.  Assuming it is similar to in the UK, you would complete your forms advising the maximum number of embryos you want transferred so I can't see why it would be an issue at all, UK or abroad.

Did you have eggs frozen instead of embryos then ?  In which case I suppose it would also depend on how many of those frozen eggs thawed and fertilised too.

However, do be aware that even by having just one embryo transferred there is also the chance of twins as the embryo can split.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Natasha

odettex


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

You can request to have one egg, you cold have then blast 2 and only transfer the most active one. The only thing you have to consider, is that 2 eggs does not necessarily transulate to 2 babies, but it does mean 2 chances.


----------

